# Seal Rocks Trip



## jase75 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well with this hot weather i decided it would be a great time for a day trip to the beach. So me and a mate decided we would head up north for a day of swimming and maybe a bit of night herping. So we were up early at 6am yesterday morning and headed north to Seal Rocks for a day of swimming and snorkelling before a bit of night driving around the National Parks, then headed home and finally getting to bed about 4am. It was a really long day !!!!
I was a bit disappointed in the variety of Reptiles we found but was happy to find a few nice Snakes.

Some pics of the beach and vegetation.


----------



## LauraM (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice beach.. were are the pictures of the snakes??? lol


----------



## dougie210 (Feb 1, 2009)

yeh wheres the reptile pics!!!!!!


----------



## jase75 (Feb 1, 2009)

We went for a drive on some of the fire trails in a few National parks. It was a hot night and there were alot of snakes active on the roads. 
We found about 6 Small Eyed Snakes and 2 Stephens Banded Snakes:





We also seen a small Green turtle while snorkelling and some Dolphins.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 1, 2009)

No Lacies?? Seal Rocks is supposed to be a Lacey hotspot.


----------



## jase75 (Feb 1, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> No Lacies?? Seal Rocks is supposed to be a Lacey hotspot.


No didnt seen any at all. Was hoping to see a Angle Headed dragon too but didnt see any Lizards at all.


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful place and the Stephen's are always a nice find.

Regards,
David


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 1, 2009)

Great pics - Seal Rocks is a great spot, and some of the best fishing Ive done.
cheers Jase75


----------



## wil (Feb 1, 2009)

we were up their the other weekend surfing and saw a massive coastal, look like it had a mutton bird in it
heaps of lacies around treachery and yagon


----------



## -Peter (Feb 1, 2009)

Never seen a coastal at Seal Rocks. Could be an escaped pet I guess.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 12, 2009)

nice pics. go out there a fair bit herping, have seen a bandy bandy, heaps of small eyeds, blackish blind snakes, frogs. you go to wallinghat national park? we have 2 roads we go on, 1 a tar road, gets a bit busy, but we saw about 10 snakes one night and a dirt road at the national park


----------



## jase75 (Feb 12, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice pics. go out there a fair bit herping, have seen a bandy bandy, heaps of small eyeds, blackish blind snakes, frogs. you go to wallinghat national park? we have 2 roads we go on, 1 a tar road, gets a bit busy, but we saw about 10 snakes one night and a dirt road at the national park


Yeah we were around that area Ryan. We found 8 snakes in about 2 and a half hours. Have u found any other snakes around there? Was hoping to find Golden Crowned, Marsh Snakes or Rough Scaled.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 12, 2009)

dont see swamp snakes on night drives much, we usually find them at dusk and active during the day, golden crowned snakes are supposed to be common, have found them before but not much. its a nice pleace though


----------



## fauce (Feb 13, 2009)

Question... When you guys do these night trips, do you drive in the car using the headlights to spot snakes?? Or walk with torches? If you are driving, what speed do you go? I never seem to see anything...


----------



## jase75 (Feb 13, 2009)

fauce said:


> Question... When you guys do these night trips, do you drive in the car using the headlights to spot snakes?? Or walk with torches? If you are driving, what speed do you go? I never seem to see anything...


I was driving in the car, but done some walking and looking with torches along and just off the side of the roads too. When driving u have to drive really slowly, i was doing around the 20km/ph mark. Its easy to miss the smaller snakes and geckos if u are going any faster.


----------



## fauce (Feb 13, 2009)

cool, thanks

Nice pics by the way.


----------

